# Why do men depend on women so much for happiness?



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

It's a constant theme on this site and some others. I just don't get it.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

What else is there?


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

Ape in space said:


> What else is there?


^ I assume you're joking, but lots of things. Sports, entertainment, music, it's endless.

A man shouldn't need a women just to make him happy.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought I read your question wrong at first, as I've never heard this asked. Men don't depend on women NEARLY as much as women depend on men. To put it bluntly, men want women when they want them, and then the rest of the time they want to be left alone. A woman, conversely, wants a man to be her whole world -- her financier, provider of a child (which may be what most women really want more than a man -- a wish fulfillment from some stupid childhood babydoll fantasy), a constant and unwavering companion who only looks at her, and her "protector", whatever that silly pish posh is. Some women are only happy in relationships, while men have learned to do without because of how difficult it is for them to get a date anyway.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I find life more enjoyable that way personally.


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

IcedOver said:


> I thought I read your question wrong at first, as I've never heard this asked. Men don't depend on women NEARLY as much as women depend on men. To put it bluntly, men want women when they want them, and then the rest of the time they want to be left alone. A woman, conversely, wants a man to be her whole world -- her financier, provider of a child (which may be what most women really want more than a man -- a wish fulfillment from some stupid childhood babydoll fantasy), a constant and unwavering companion who only looks at her, and her "protector", whatever that silly pish posh is. Some women are only happy in relationships, *while men have learned to do without because of how difficult it is for them to get a date anyway.*


For the bolded part: SA males probably, but not men without the disorder.

Back on topic though, I heard of a man on the news who offed himself just because a woman broke up with him and it's not the first time either. You never hear of that with women. Plus many women that are single are happy that way, and it's the men that are longing for a relationship, especially here, which is why I raised the question.

I just don't understand why some treat it like the end all be all of happiness in life.


Raphael200 said:


> [Edit]-shyvr6


Um...care to atcually state an opinion or something? I would add to the discussion unlike your last comment.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

sex


----------



## DiamondEyes (Jun 29, 2013)

Sometimes women are dependable on men for happiness, it just depends on the personality I think.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Both women and men can be like this. It is just that on sites such as this one we see more threads about male virginity and them not being able to get a date. But women too struggle with this stuff, they may just not be as vocal about it on this site.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

The Enclave said:


> It's a constant theme on this site and some others. I just don't get it.


People always want what they don't have.

I think a lot of guys who have trouble finding women have a (for lack of a better term) Manic Pixie Dream Girl delusion going on. They've taken all their problems and moved them under a single banner: the lack of a girlfriend/wife.

They think that by finding a girlfriend all of their other problems will somehow vanish. That she'll be some magical fix. They don't think about how she'll have her own issues, or how things won't always be pleasant between them. As others have mentioned, this isn't unique to guys. There are women out there who have the same type of view, but on this site especially guys seem to be more vocal about it.

*TL;DR: *Because they don't understand that true happiness is found within, from accepting yourself, and is not dependent upon anyone else.


----------



## TerrySad (Jun 24, 2013)

Because LOVE is the only possible meaning of this miserable life, if you don't have any other. I think Love is like God. And being in love and being loved by another and understood by someone is most engulfing and nothing else could really compare to that. This, I am sure, doesn't apply to everyone.

You can of course be happy in numerous ways, but nothing compares to love and euphoria you experience with a woman, both mental and physical. It is, of course, hardly possible with pain and all other downsides, but ideally love is the only reason to exist. But this again, if you don't have any other huge obsessions or smth. 

I just came to nihilism over time. Life has no meaning. We create our meaning and it so happens that among all possible meanings, that I try desperately to convince myself of, love remains to me the most significant.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

IcedOver said:


> I thought I read your question wrong at first, as I've never heard this asked. Men don't depend on women NEARLY as much as women depend on men. To put it bluntly, men want women when they want them, and then the rest of the time they want to be left alone. A woman, conversely, wants a man to be her whole world -- her financier, provider of a child (which may be what most women really want more than a man -- a wish fulfillment from some stupid childhood babydoll fantasy), a constant and unwavering companion who only looks at her, and her "protector", whatever that silly pish posh is. Some women are only happy in relationships, while men have learned to do without because of how difficult it is for them to get a date anyway.


Lol you should talk to my boyfriend xxx


----------



## Abomb926 (Feb 14, 2013)

i agree, life is much more enjoyable and exciting when two people can share their lives together. intimacy and fun are really important for some people and it's not all about sex. doors open when you're with someone you like. plus, don't you like flirting and all that jazz


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

To put it simply: They're brainwashed. Media makes sex out to be far more important than it really is.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know how true this is, but I remember reading a study that basically said that men are more likely to get their emotional needs met only by their spouse. However since its more socially acceptable for women to express their emotions, they are more likely to get their emotional needs met not only from their spouse, but also their family and friends whereas men tend to keep people more at a distance.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

No one should depend on any other person for their happiness than themself.
Having said that.. there is a man who has been making me very happy lately. But, I have problems, so screw that!


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I will give you a good list I've observed from here and other places.

1: Sex
2: Natural Instinct to protect a female
3: Companionship
4: Yearn for emotional connection
5: Loneliness obviously
6: Girls are f*cking hot
7: To feel normal
8: Get the media pressure off of them
9: Hormones telling them what they need
10: Why the hell not?

I literally made that in like 2 minutes. And those are just the main sentence versions of what lies inside each. 

Are you honestly asking this? People just want to have companions. It goes the same way for females, except males have more of a lingering pressure on them from both their bodies and their surroundings.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

a lot of human activity revolves around food and sex. i suppose it could be based on some underlying psychological drive or social construction or whatever. who cares.

my gf doesn't actually make me that happy. for a while i thought thats what a gf was for but i don't believe that anymore.

i don't think anyone believes in that whole 'higher pleasures' thing anymore. pleasure is pleasure, wherever it comes from. enjoy it.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Because of that song: "All you need is love! Da da dada da"

Also because James Brown told me: "This is a man's world....but it would be _nothing, na-thiiiiiiiiiing_...without a woman or a girl!"






Seriously though, if your point is that some people here need to fix their problems themselves rather than expecting someone else to come along and solve them, then I agree.

But I will say this: for anyone, male or female, to be truly happy in this life you need *love*. To give love, and to receive it. Only a fool thinks otherwise. I should know, I've been a fool. 

*plays bluesy guitar lick and leaves*


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

The Enclave said:


> ^ I assume you're joking, but lots of things. Sports, entertainment, music, it's endless.
> 
> A man shouldn't need a women just to make him happy.


Its part of it though.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Two things. 1. All the virgins on here griping about being such are probably more concerned about the effect it has on their social status than anything else. 2. Waking up to a pretty face smiling at you telling you that she loves you, etc. is the best f*cking feeling in the world and if you don't think so then I pity you deeply...


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Intimacy and companionship are important things to most people.
The idea that happiness comes from within and in no way depends on outer circumstances is completely false and sadly causes a lot of judgement of people on here.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

They just do. I don't know why. If they didn't, prostitutes, escorts, etc wouldn't exist.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

It's nice to not go to the movies alone.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

ChuckBrown said:


> It's nice to not go to the movies alone.


Friends work for me.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

TerrySad said:


> Because LOVE is the only possible meaning of this miserable life, if you don't have any other. I think Love is like God. And being in love and being loved by another and understood by someone is most engulfing and nothing else could really compare to that. This, I am sure, doesn't apply to everyone.
> 
> You can of course be happy in numerous ways, but nothing compares to love and euphoria you experience with a woman, both mental and physical. It is, of course, hardly possible with pain and all other downsides, but ideally love is the only reason to exist. But this again, if you don't have any other huge obsessions or smth.
> 
> I just came to nihilism over time. Life has no meaning. We create our meaning and it so happens that among all possible meanings, that I try desperately to convince myself of, love remains to me the most significant.


This is exactly right. First off, not all men depend on women for their happiness. I think it is more of a stereotype that men are obsessed by sex and women, it is certainly true for many men of course but there are many others who seem more interested in video games than anything.

But yes, the desire comes from the need for love, which is what every human soul desires above all else. One can receive this love directly from God (or from within oneself, for any atheists who may be reading this) but for those who dont know how to do this, there will be the desire to receive it from a mate. Sex is also one of the most pleasurable experiences life has to offer, so why would you expect people not to seek after love and sex? Lol at sports and music, give me a break. Sports are boring and pointless compared to the joy of love and sex and music, although music is truly wonderful, one can have both music and love and sex, so having music doesn't really take the place of a relationship because you can be in a relationship and still listen to all the music you want.

There is nothing else to strive for in life, other than love. The wise find the source of love within themselves and do not depend on anything external. But younger, more immature souls have a deep desire to experience love through a relationship with the opposite sex. It is only natural and not something that needs to be changed or shouldn"t be the way it is.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I also think that women depend on men for happiness every bit as much as men depend on women. But as a man, it is more difficult to have social anxiety because men are expected to make the first move and men are judged more for their ability with the opposite sex, whereas with women, chastity is still valued.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

What's so strange about someone craving companionship after not having it for how ever many years they've been alive? What I don't get is how people can't understand why so many would want to be with someone. It doesn't necessarily mean they are too reliant on woman, but just seek companionship.

Also, I think a lot of people pretend they don't need it because they think they will be viewed as weak for wanting to be with someone. The feelings are natural, I have a hard time believing that someone would not want companionship with the opposite sex unless they were completely asexual. Obviously the level of desire and desperation is different for everyone though. I do agree that some people are too reliant on others for happiness but we shouldn't jump to conclusions about people based on what they post on the internet.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Milco said:


> Intimacy and companionship are important things to most people.
> The idea that happiness comes from within and in no way depends on outer circumstances is completely false and sadly causes a lot of judgement of people on here.


No, it is completely true but it should not be a reason to judge others.

Of course happiness comes from within. This is so easy to prove. Imagine that you've just discovered that you won the lottery. You would feel happy, right? And yet your circumstances have not changed at all. The only thing that has changed is your thinking, you have begun to look forward to the future more because you now anticipate a future that will be more fun because you have more money. This proves that it is your thoughts that determine your emotional state and not your circumstances.

The feeling that happiness depends on circumstances is bondage. It is part of the illusion of Maya. Until you clearly see through this illusion, your happiness will appear to depend on circumstances. The illusion will be so powerful that even though you can prove logically that happiness does not depend on circumstances (such as the fact that a poor bum on the street might be in a very good mood while a rich CEO feels angry and lonely) you will still experience life as if it did. Clearly, you have been fooled by the illusion to such a degree that you even actually deny the truth.

But it is an illusion, scientific research done on happiness has proven again and again that life's circumstances do not determine level of happiness. There are poor people who are just as happy or happier than rich people. There is some correlation between money and happiness, or circumstances and happiness of course, but thats only because people fall victim the illusion. So if you believe that your happiness depends on having money, then getting money will make you happier, for at least a little while, because you believe it will. But if you seriously look at the data, it will be clear that happiness is not dependent on circumstances. it comes from within just like all the wise people throughout human history have taught. Only a fool believes that happiness depends on external circumstances. This is the foolishness which has created all human problems, as all human problems stem from things like greed, lust, gluttony, etc. People not being satisfied with what they have and believing they need more to be happy, and doing evil to each other in a misquided attempt to acquire more things.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

That's just the way things are.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Love can fill a void like nothing else can. Not drugs or anything else this world can offer will ever do it as effectively. The concept doesn't apply to only one sex.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Cam1 said:


> What's so strange about someone craving companionship after not having it for how ever many years they've been alive? What I don't get is how people can't understand why so many would want to be with someone. It doesn't necessarily mean they are too reliant on woman, but just seek companionship.
> 
> Also, I think a lot of people pretend they don't need it because they think they will be viewed as weak for wanting to be with someone. The feelings are natural, I have a hard time believing that someone would not want companionship with the opposite sex unless they were completely asexual. Obviously the level of desire and desperation is different for everyone though. I do agree that some people are too reliant on others for happiness but we shouldn't jump to conclusions about people based on what they post on the internet.


Yes it is perfectly natural. Humans are social creatures and we crave love and companionship with each other. It makes perfect sense that someone who had been deprived of that because of social anxiety, would long for it all the more.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> SNIP


What are you doing on a social anxiety website if you are capable of changing your thinking just like that?
Why did you go to school, when everything the teacher taught you simply was putting thoughts into your head - thoughts which you could have gotten without being taught. Clearly knowledge doesn't come from outside, but from within..?
Why do you get upset if somebody punches you when clearly the pain comes from your own perception and not from outside?

It's a pretty ridiculous way of looking at things that just denies human reality.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

Lynvana said:


> I will give you a good list I've observed from here and other places.
> 
> 1: Sex
> 2: Natural Instinct to protect a female
> ...


Hahaha.... A little girl with a big brain. Couldn't have said it better.:yes


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

It depends. All people feel lonely at some point, and some people don't feel happy until they are with someone who loves them.
But that's different from relying on them for everything and anything...


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

jonny neurotic said:


> Two things. 1. All the virgins on here griping about being such are probably more concerned about the effect it has on their social status than anything else. 2.* Waking up to a pretty face smiling at you telling you that she loves you, etc. is the best f*cking feeling in the world and if you don't think so then I pity you deeply...*


How long does that last though, like a few weeks to a month tops? Then you're ready to gouge each others eyes out. It sounds like even more anguish to me.


ChuckBrown said:


> It's nice to not go to the movies alone.


Actually it is. I don't have to watch romcoms and stupid Julia Roberts movies. I think it's a good trade off.


Lynvana said:


> I will give you a good list I've observed from here and other places.
> 
> 1: Sex
> 2: Natural Instinct to protect a female
> ...


Good points. I just think men should be able to be perfectly happy or just fine being single, not borderline suicidal. Even though I understand this is a SA site were people have depression too, this isn't the only place were I've seen it.


> The Silent 1I don't know how true this is, but I remember reading a study that basically said that men are more likely to get their emotional needs met only by their spouse. However since its more socially acceptable for women to express their emotions, they are more likely to get their emotional needs met not only from their spouse, but also their family and friends whereas men tend to keep people more at a distance.


It makes sense to me. That's something men need to get past. It's a shame society demonises men who express there emotions openly, but I guess it is what it is.


InfiniteBlaze said:


> To put it simply: They're brainwashed. Media makes sex out to be far more important than it really is.


Bingo. I think you nailed it, 10 fold.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

For some it's just a powerful and natural urge...not to be confused with a need. I'm confident in saying that these men you refer to don't NEED a woman to feel happy, but a woman will make them happy due to a quelling of that natural urge.

People tend to not crave sports, entertainment, friends etc as much as a romantic partner presumably because of instinct, even though such things could be a sufficient alternative.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Because masturbation isn't as much fun as sex with a woman.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Enclave said:


> ^ I assume you're joking, but lots of things. Sports, entertainment, music, it's endless.
> 
> A man shouldn't need a women just to make him happy.


 Yeah but if you cant be happy or make yourself happy youre screwed? Happiness is an inside job..


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess it's because for a man, the idea of a woman being sexually attracted to you is a good ego booster, if you see other guys get sex but not you, it hurts your ego.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

A girl won't fix my problems. Only I can do that. But, let me tell you, a companion would make it a hell of a lot easier.

Knowing that someone understands you, and genuinely cares about you. Knowing that you have at least one person in your life to care about. 

It isn't the answer to my problems, but sometimes, I feel it's the thing I crave the most.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Main reasons can be found in biology and evolution....


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

The Enclave said:


> How long does that last though, like a few weeks to a month tops? Then you're ready to gouge each others eyes out. It sounds like even more anguish to me.


Have you ever even talked to a girl in real life?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Lynvana said:


> 1: Sex
> 2: Natural Instinct to protect a female
> 3: Companionship
> 4: Yearn for emotional connection
> ...


:yes


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

The Enclave said:


> It's a constant theme on this site and some others. I just don't get it.


 Well, it is kind of a natural instinct. I mean, there actually is a reason men are drawn irresistibly to women. I don't personally feel the need to have a 24/7/365 relationship but I'm certainly "into" women. If nothing else, I'll look at them and enjoy myself.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Not that I'm advocating it, but there is a movement I've noticed recently that suggests living life without the company of women :

MGTOW


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

jonny neurotic said:


> Have you ever even talked to a girl in real life?


Every day of the week. It's not all it's cracked up to be. And women aren't all a bucket of sunshine like you're making them out too be. Some are total d bags just like men too.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

Lynvana said:


> 2: Natural Instinct to protect a female


It feels really rewarding to take care of someone else. I got a second car so my gf had something to drive, I got heated seats for it, a car charger for her phone because her phone always dies, a shovel in the trunk for winter, a battery booster, and tow cables. I sunk a lot of money into that, but it was worth it just to how happy it made her.


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

Spungo said:


> It feels really rewarding to take care of someone else. I got a second car so my gf had something to drive, I got heated seats for it, a car charger for her phone because her phone always dies, a shovel in the trunk for winter, a battery booster, and tow cables.* I sunk a lot of money into that, but it was worth it just to how happy it made her*.


:haha


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

The Enclave said:


> ^ I assume you're joking, but lots of things. Sports, entertainment, music, it's endless.
> 
> A man shouldn't need a women just to make him happy.


 Mating and breeding are a universal urge in creatures that reproduce sexually. Duh.



> A major survey of 127,545 American adults
> conducted by the National Center for Health Statisics found that married men are healthier than men who were never married or whose marriages ended in divorce or widowhood. Men who have marital partners also live longer than men without spouses.​


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Goddamnit why did I just watch parts of 500 Days of Summer just then now I'm terrified of getting into relationships again because of the heartbreak :afr:afr:afr


----------



## whatyoumustthink (Apr 25, 2012)

I think a large part of it is that women's, and for that matter both genders when it comes to relationships', standards tend to be a lot more brutal.

Most of the time, people can to some extent be "forgiven" for being themselves. If you're ugly, if you're fearful, if you're poor... it's still quite likely you'll have family or friends who appreciate you. When it comes to finding a partner, all that changes. You're suddenly judged on your "worth", your flaws become more than personal cons. Don't look good enough? With one snooty look and a laugh, a woman can dismiss you in seconds, whether your best friend could put up with you for 3 hours a day for 7 years or not. Likewise, not secure? It's not like friendship anymore. Someone isn't going to "help you through" those hard times, you have to fix them or you're not JUST insecure and misunderstood, you ****ing suck.

So then, what do you get out of a (good) relationship? Bringing someone else genuine happiness. But because warts and all, they thought *you* were worthy of being able to give that. Your family and friends didn't ever think "I love you man, but you look like a sack of ****", they just thought "I love you man", because they could accept you. But that person who consents to connect with you in mind, body and soul knows to back out when they know they couldn't live with that, because *they couldn't live with you, unlike most positive influences in your life*. You have to be on a certain level before you're worthy of "giving", before you're a "beautiful" person. Inside you could be a great person, but who cares when you're not cool, not handsome, and not strong. You're just trash that can't be appreciated, and moreover, is deemed incapable of being a suitable human being.


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

Spungo said:


> It feels really rewarding to take care of someone else. I got a second car so my gf had something to drive, I got heated seats for it, a car charger for her phone because her phone always dies, a shovel in the trunk for winter, a battery booster, and tow cables. I sunk a lot of money into that, but it was worth it just to how happy it made her.


I like your attitude Spungo. Though it maybe hard to see at times, some things are rewarding to do and not just in romantic relationships. Many women find the duties of motherhood to be rewarding, men find fatherhood and leadership rewarding.

And as many here have said, companionship shouldn't be that thing that makes you 100% happy. Relationships isn't just about being happy, but working and facing challenges. My parents are proof of that as there really is no love in their relationship and doubtful it was ever there. Some of both genders find it better or easier to remain single so not to deal with such things, but there is that urge of wanting someone by your side who understands you enough.

I think a majority of men and women would find companionship if they first focused on their outlooks on themselves. If you're sad, depressed and in those dark places you aren't going to attract that positive, energetic person you think will fix all your problems and make you happy. And I'm not saying it's easy to get out of such places, but you also have to think about the other person.

I personally have been in a constant depression, which I am feeding, and I know it's hurting my parents and the few people who know I'm in the state I am. And what I'm trying to say is it isn't fair or right to the other person to have to put all the effort just cause you, I or anyone expects them to snap their fingers and make you happy. It's a drag to have to pull someone out of a depressed state 24/7 and the guarantee that you'll be "normal" or "not have your problems" when that person you want in your life comes is unrealistic and a lie to yourself. You have to make yourself happy, no matter how much work it takes and it will take work.

I've spent months wishfully expecting random people I know to just appear and make me feel better or happy and that isn't the answer. We have to do it ourselves and once we're content with ourselves then those people who we want will be drawn to that contentment and we will have companionship. That's how I see it. It's not going to be easy, but if it gets what we all want in the end: companionship, friends, love, happiness...isn't it worth it. We can't think about ourselves, but others and through that we'll get what we all desire deep down.

Jeez, that was really therapeutic for me...


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

JadedJade said:


> I've spent months wishfully expecting random people I know to just appear and make me feel better or happy and that isn't the answer. We have to do it ourselves and once we're content with ourselves then those people who we want will be drawn to that contentment and we will have companionship. That's how I see it. It's not going to be easy, but if it gets what we all want in the end: companionship, friends, love, happiness...isn't it worth it. We can't think about ourselves, but others and through that we'll get what we all desire deep down.
> 
> Jeez, that was really therapeutic for me...


I like this, i might add that being reliant on some one out side of yourself to have rule over your emotional state creates a dependency not unlike addiction. it means that sometimes you can end up in relationships with people only because you depend on them for happiness and not because you want to share a bit of your life with them. You got to ask yourself when in a close friendship or in an intimate relationship "what can i bring to the table" or vice versa "what does my partner bring to the table"
I have no idea what im talking about.
Ah yea!! tis when we reach that contentment with in our lives, people see that right away and say "hey, this guy has a lot to offer", it attracts people *to you*. and you will be more likely to form a good healthy relationship with someone who is cool, not that you'll care because you'll be pretty content with your lifestyle allready :yes


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Left Behind said:


> I just want to inseminate the crap out of them and leave....
> 
> That is my biological imperative, and I'm happy as Hell....


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Left Behind said:


> I just want to inseminate the crap out of them and leave....
> 
> That is my biological imperative, and I'm happy as Hell....


o.o


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Happiness, I think, comes partly from within and partly from other people. I don't see how anyone can be _truly_ happy by themselves, but even the people very close to you can only do so much for your emotional well-being so you kinda have to meet them halfway.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Left Behind said:


> I just want to inseminate the crap out of them and leave....
> 
> That is my biological imperative, and I'm happy as Hell....


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

Left Behind said:


> I just want to inseminate the crap out of them and leave....
> 
> That is my biological imperative, and I'm happy as Hell....





arnie said:


>


:roll


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

We don't like being alone. It's only natural to want a companion. It's true we should learn to love and accept ourselves first but that doesn't really take away from my desire for a relationship.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 6, 2013)

Thread is lol

because were programmed to

Men no longer need to fight, there are wars but there just profit wars

society is a bad joke, not all men want to be rich powerful or an alpha male, some guys get duped into trying to be one, some guys are one cause there hiding their true weaknesses.

The love a man can experience from a women who isn't just using him for his DNA, is greater than all, an prob being that type of women also is cool.

However many double standards and media bias and crappy education systems break men and prevent them from reach their full potential.

The fact that "some women entrap men" with the above promise doesn't help ever.

if women stopped being so picky and used self entitlement and started caring about their lovers happiness and self value and worked on making them better version of themselves not changing them to suit their "needs". The world would be a happier place.

However they don't sad to say but people are redundant women know this, guys know this, both sexes don't help each other or people unlucky than themselves

"cause why should I help someone have a fair chance at beating me" attitude that is a throwaway back to are sub-concious decendants


----------



## JustinT (Feb 21, 2012)

You are wise, Aeon.


----------



## JustinT (Feb 21, 2012)

Spungo said:


> It feels really rewarding to take care of someone else. I got a second car so my gf had something to drive, I got heated seats for it, a car charger for her phone because her phone always dies, a shovel in the trunk for winter, a battery booster, and tow cables. I sunk a lot of money into that, but it was worth it just to how happy it made her.


That is just pathetic. If you had the money for it, great, but wow. I would NEVER spend that kind of money on a girl!


----------



## JustinT (Feb 21, 2012)

I think a lot of the angst is just over the fact of how FEW decent girls are out there. 

Most guys have been burned, one time or another. Most guys have been with girls who ultimately had no character, brains or were severely lacking in some other essential quality required for two people to be happy. 

It all goes back to Western culture.


----------

